

Guy Kawasaki: Stunningly Awful Demos - What Not To Do in a Demo - cwan
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/stunningly-awful-demos-five-things-not-to-do-in-a-demo-guy-kawasaki

======
JacobAldridge
Good advice generally, but generalisations have their gaps. I always ignore #2
here, about not having a 'Corporate Overview' early on. BUT:

\- Make sure you've already avoided #3 (Linear Demo) by agreeing with the
pitchee what the agenda will cover \- Make sure your overview is very, very
brief - it's really a positioning statement ("we sell software to
telecommunications companies with over 500 employees") not a history lesson,
and \- Make the overview interactive. "What have you heard about my firm?" or
"Bob introduced us - can I ask what he told you about what we do?"

This last one shows how this step can be a great way to correct
misinterpretations that can otherwise ruin a great demo. In situations where
the overview can't be interactive (say, Demo Day to a room of VCs who have
never heard of you) you want this step to be two sentences ... or less.

